# SKy High AMH. Can y'all feel it when responding to Menopur?



## ABUK (Mar 20, 2010)

HI All,
I am new at all this lark!
What a brill site. It has been great just viewing posts but thought I would now take the plunge.
I am 30 with blocked fallopian tubes (both). We are just on our first cycle of IVF.
I am on the antagonist cycle and been on inj for 2 wks now.
I have an AMH of 90.2!
Does anyone have similar?
So far I have been on a very low dose of Menopur 150iu (increased to 225iu after 7 days) and though I have responded, I haven't gone OTT - some are 12mm etc. I am due to go bck on Monday.
How did you all feel when you were 16 mm?Did you feel noticeably different? 
I am worried I am not responding now ;0(


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

ABUK and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'll leave you some links shortly to help navigate you around the site 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Regarding your question about AMH levels, if you use the search facility under the FF logo, and tap in 'amh' you'll find lots and lots of topics discussed on this 

You may be suprised on Monday that you have responded well enough for the next stage, if not then they will probably continue your drugs (or up them a little) for a little longer 

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Do you have PCOS- i think that is ususally the cause of such high AMH- I do and mine was 130- 

I think it is good in some ways but makes us difficult to stimulate correctly as things can go mental- I was also on really low drugs which were upped a bit and then reduced again- in the end they got 10 eggs 8 of which were mature which seemed pretty good to me, I think there were also lots of smaller follies. I was monitored everyday  with either scans or blood tests- 

By the end my ovaries were massive ( grapefruit size) and it was a bit uncomfortable when either sitting down and  then standing up but not too bad- I didn't overstimulate though and it went down,

really good luck

livity


----------



## ABUK (Mar 20, 2010)

HI LivityK!
Nice to meet you. 
Thanks so much for the reply. Apparently my ovaries look a bit Polycystic but when I asked if I had PCOS they said no .....
I am the same as you - I should have my own chair at the clinic as I am being scanned every other day!
They started me on a low dose -Menopur 150 iu and they upped it after 7 days to 225.
You are right I have lots of very small follicles. 

I have felt a little uncomfortable sitting down since Friday. I go again today  at 11.45 for another scan. Fingers crossed.
Maybe they are hazel nuts, not quite grapefruit size yet...!

What was EC like? I am dreading it. They say bring your own music etc but I can't imagine bopping along to my ipod with my legs in the air! 

10 eggs sounds perfect. Was that your first cycle?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

EC is fine- I was sedated- don't remember anything at all- woke up and had  a hazy hour or so and then was back to normal- maybe a bit more tender.

Yes the 10 eggs was my first complete cycle (the year before we had a cycle cancelled as one follicle went dominant meaning the others wouldn't grow)- we got 6 embryos that went to blastocyst stage but frustratingly I have not got pregnant yet- 

We have one frozen embryo left and are hoping this is the one, I'm goign to have steroids this time as my immune system is a bit overactive- fingers crossed, 

Hope your scan today was good

Livity K x


----------



## ABUK (Mar 20, 2010)

HI! 

I have grown! So I have some at 18mm one at 20mm quite a few at 15mm and they told me my EC is on Wed at 8.15 am.
They keep hinting that they may have to freeze all due to risk of OHSS and my womb lining has a whole in it..!. 
At this stage I am quite chuffed to get to EC.
What is blastocyst stage?
Sounds as though you have been through the mill. Do you know when you might go back in?
Do they do vitrification in your clinic?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Good luck- 

Yes- they do do vitrification at our clinic- which does make defrost rates much better- all our frosties so far have defrosted fine so I'm hoping the last one will too, 

We are starting the process again- so ET will probably be early may. 

Blastocyst stage is the stage embryos get to at day 5- just before they implant- clinics vary on whether they culture them to this stage or always put back at day 3 but if they do they do it when there are lots of good embryos at day 3 and it is supposed to weed out the good ones- as not all embryos keep developing. In our case they did all keep developing well, 

EC will be fine, and if you have to have them frozen its not too bad- I've heard of loads of people who've got preg after FET,

K x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck with your EC and ET 

You can have PCO without PCOS if you ask your Dr as some ladies only find out when they


----------

